# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  هذا الفصل في إحدى مدارس الأحساء الحكومية .. رأيكم ؟؟

## أناشيد المطر

السلام عليكم

هذه بعض الصور لأحد الفصول الدراسية في إحدى مدارس الأحساءالحكومية للمرحلة المتوسطة ( بنين )












ما رأيكم فيه ؟؟

----------


## خانقة العبرة

_متاكد هذا فصل والله اشك انه مجلس الاجتماع حق رجال البزنز_
_والله شي ياحضهم مو احنااخس المدارس ندرس فيها_ 
_مع تحياتي_ 
_خانقه العبرة_

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*حركاااااااااااااااااات*

----------


## النور المؤمل

واووووووووووو 
ماشاء الله على الفصل يجنن
هذا هم يدرسوا ويتمتعوا بالنظر الى الديكور 
الله لينا

----------


## alzahrani33

حركتات

اتوقع الواسطه لها دور ههههههههه

يسلمووووووووووووو
..

----------


## حكاية حب

وااو 
صج كإنه غرفة أجتمااع حقت كذا جنتل ماان 
هه أقول مالت علينا حناا فصل 
ولالا ياحضي فووق السطح
هههههاا
لا وأزيد من الشعر بيت فصل زرنووق ههه >> كلمة تهبل موو 
ولا بعد الكهربااء النور الليت خربان بس الله يخلي اللي معانا بالفصل 
عدلووووووو الليت 
ههههههههههاا

----------


## الحياة تجربة

كل فصل يمكن تعديلة الى هذا الشكل و احلى لكن العبرة مو بالمكان العبرة بالناس الي يدرسون فيةو المعلمين. لاحظوا الصور زين المكان عادي جداً قشرة فقط المهم اللب . يا الي الألباب.

----------


## w_alwaheed

ماشاء الله 



ياليت كل المدارس هيك

----------


## looovely

بصراااااحه حركااااااااااات 
         بس اكيد هذا تعب الطلاب عشان تنفتح نفسهم لدراسه ههههههههههههه لو على الحكومه كان خلت الطلاب يدرسوا بره 
       الطريق بس عشان الأقتصاد زين بس     
                                  ما أقول ألا هنيئاً ليهم .. لأنه على أيامنا 
                      مافي الا الطاوله المتهدرقه..والكرسي الي اذا قعدت  
                                      عليه الطييييييييييييح

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

* لو هذي مدارسنا جان كل الطلاب نسبهم 100%100*



*الحمد لله على كل حال*



*يسلموووو*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## abuammar

*انت : ت ... ح ... ل ؟*

----------


## وردة البستان

حركات

----------


## دمعه الحسين

[quote=خانقة العبرة;556797]_متاكد هذا فصل والله اشك انه مجلس الاجتماع حق رجال البزنز_
_والله شي ياحضهم مو احنااخس المدارس ندرس فيها_ 
_مع تحياتي_ 
_خانقه العبرة


والله صحيح يسلمو تقبلي مروري 
تحياتي 
_

----------

